# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  ostatni dzien okresu a ciaza......to mozliwe?

## Anonimowa09

witam 
mam takie pytanie czy mozna zajsc w ciaze w ostatni dzien okresu to jest 7 dzien cyklu? 
stosunek byl zakonczony we mnie. do dam ze mam ostatnio nieregularne cykle raz kilka dni za wczesnie raz kilka dni pozniej mam okres. Jakie jest ryzyko? prosze o szczere i szybkie odpowiedzi.
Z gory dziekuje

----------


## Karaoke

Ryzyko tak do 40 %.

----------


## Anonimowa09

Dziękuję za odpowiedź a mam pytanie czy jesli moj ostatni cykl trwal 27 dni to jest mozliwe aby dni plodne wystapilyw ostatni dzien miesiaczki? 
dodam ze ostatnio jestem bardziej zmeczona i zle sie czuje a @ jeszcze nie nadreszla i nic nie zapowiada by nadeszla. prosze o szybka i szczera odpowiedz dziekuje. :Smile:

----------


## Karaoke

Nic nie piszesz czy współżyjesz z zabezpieczeniem, tabletki anty, prezerwatywa itp. Ile masz lat i od kiedy miesiączkujesz ?

----------


## Anonimowa09

Mam 24 lata nie zabezpieczam się stosujemy stosunek przerywany. Miesiaczkuje od 16 roku zycia.

----------


## Karaoke

Trochę słabe to zabezpieczenie tym bardziej że jak piszesz ostatni był zakończony do wewnątrz. 3 tygodnie po tym stosunku możesz dla pewności zrobić test, jeśli oczywiście nie przyjdzie miesiączka.

----------


## Anonimowa09

Dziś jest mój 32 dzień cyklu i nie zanosi się aby okres nadchodził, zawsze boli mnie brzuch i mam plamienia przed okresem a tu nic........... wiec podejrzewam ciaze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli Twoje cykle mają najczęściej ok 27 dni, to dni płodne wypadają już od 7 do ok 16 dc, owulacja być może ok. 11-12-13, więc jeśli finał nastąpił wewnątrz, ciąża prawdopodobna, plemniki w dogodnym środowisku mogą żyć i do ok.  5 dni. Zrób test, jeśli od stosunku mineło 14-16 dni test powinien być już wiarygodny.

----------


## Karaoke

> Zrób test, jeśli od stosunku mineło 14-16 dni test powinien być już wiarygodny.


Moim zdaniem odpowiednie stężenie hormonu będzie dopiero po 3 tygodniach i wtedy należy wykonać test.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to zależy od organizmu, kiedy wystąpiła owulacja, kiedy był stosunek (czyli ważne, jak długie są cykle, w którym dniu cyklu było współżycie), jasne, że im później robi się test tym lepiej, ale ogólnie przyjmuje się, że 14-16 dni od stosunku test powinien być wiarygodny (przyjmując średniej długości cykle, im dłuższy tym później owulacja). Napewno to co jest czasem napisane na testach, że już po 6 dniach (nawet od zapłodnienia),  to bzdura.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czyli w tym przypadku : wspóżycie miało miejsce 7dc, cykle ok. 27 dni, owulacja być może 12-13 dc, dziś mamy 32 dc, więc od stosunku mineło 25 dni, od owulacji ok. 19-20, test powinien już "pokazać" prawdę.

----------


## Anonimowa09

Dziś 33 dzień cyklu a okresu nie ma i nic nie zapowiada by miał się pojawić. No nic czekamy do końca tygodnia jak się nie pojawi to teścik zrobię. :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

daj znać jak wyszło  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Mam pytanie czy mogę być wnciazy wspolżyjac z chłopakiem w ostatni dzień miesiączki ?? Dodam ze jak nigdy trwała ona tylko 3 dni na 4 dzień po współżyciu nic juz nie było tylko lekko brązowy upław. Miesiączki mam regularne i miesiączką trwa po 7 dni do tego jest obfita. A tutaj nagle po 3 dniach koniec. A w ten dzień chłopak skończył we mnie. Czy mogę być w ciąży ?? Proszę o odpowiedz  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam pytanie. Czy jest możliwe zajscie w ciążę w 23 dniu cyklu bez żadnego zabezpieczenia i stosunek był kończony do wewnątrz ? Dodam, że ostatni mój cykl trwał regularnie co 28 dni. Teraz cykl przez ten stosunek został rozregulowany tzn 5 dni wcześniej dostałam okres (prawdę mówiąc wyglądało to tak, że dzień po tym stosunku dostałam okres). W poprzednich miesiacach a nawet latach nigdy wcześniej okresu nie miałam jak po 28 dniach cyklu. Bardzo proszę o odpowiedź.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam pytanko czy moge zajsc w ciaze w ostatni dZień miesiaczki kochalam sie z parterem trzy razy pod rzad i konczyl we mnie to tej porymiala. Okres nie regularny a od trzech miesiecy mam regularny moj cykl okresu trwa 28 dni a dostalam okres 8 a skonczyl 12 i trwa u mnie 4 lub 5 dni nawet jak w poniedzialek kochalismy sie ale juz nie spuscil do sroda jest szansa ze przez te trzy dni pod rzad moglam zajsc w ciążę prosze o idpowiedz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A to byly trzy dni gdzie byl koniec okresu a obfitych niemam po ilu dniach moge zrobic test ciazowy prosze o szybka odpowiedz dzienkuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam pytanie ale prosze o szybka odpowiedz a pytanie takie czy jest szansa Z moglam zajsc w ciążę kochalam sie z.partnerem trzy razy podrzad od piatku do niedzieli i konczyl we mnie a okres dostalam 6 czerwca skonczyl 11czerwca a kochalan sie 12,13,14a dni plodne zaczely sie u mnie od poniedzialku czy jest szansa ze plemniki przeżyły i mogło dosc do zaplodnienia prosze o szybka odpowiedz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie odnośnie tematu ale nieco inaczej określone niż pierwsza osoba. 28 września kochałam się z chłopakiem i on nie czuł wytrysku. To był mój ostatni dzień miesiączki mam cykl 28 dni (około) a biorę tabletki antykoncepcyjne. Dzisiaj w nocy wymiotowałam, a gdy weszłam na wagę okazało się że przytyłam parę kilo. w środę skończyło mi się opakowanie tabletek i mam tydzień przerwy. Czy mogę być w ciąży?

----------

